# Ingenioso "De-soldador" de componentes SMD



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2014)

Como dice el título, es una ingeniosa adaptación sobre un soldador convencional como para poder retirar del PCB componentes SMS.

​
Como se aprecia en la imagen, sobre un soldador sencillo se enrollan unas cuantas vueltas de alambre de cobre según se muestra en la imagen tratando de que queden apretadas.

De ser posible el alambre no debe poseer barniz aislante, si lo tuviera se lo retira.   

Se conecta el soldador y cuando está suficientemente caliente se estaña la punta auxiliar que se ha creado.

Una ves estañada la nueva punta, se ajusta al ancho del/los componentes que se piensan retirar, se aplica sobre los extremos del mismo y listo, al recibir suficiente calor el componente se desuelda y queda adherido al soldador con una pinza del tipo pinza "Bruselas" se ayuda a retirarlo.
Con un pequeño golpe se desprende el componente del soldador.








*320volt.Com/*​


----------



## Cdma System (Sep 24, 2014)

Si hay pobreza que no se note decía el abuelo jejeje
te ahorras casi toda una estación de soldado y encima más efectivo.


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 24, 2014)

Lo inspiró la imagen de MacGyver jajaja, sale un me gusta


----------



## frankKM (Sep 24, 2014)

yo utilizaba esto






los hay que alcanzan 600º


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 24, 2014)

Lo que pasa con las pistolas de calor, es que no son puntuales,en cambio por contacto, *se calienta solo lo que es necesario.*
De allí lo práctico del adminículo, yo hacía eso cuando debía perforar plastico para que pasaran los pines de los led, en ese caso el alambre de cobre era utilizado en sus dos puntas, y la punta del soldador nunca hacía contacto con el plástico.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 24, 2014)

y yo que me moría por una de estas






jaja que ingenioso


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Sep 25, 2014)

Fogonazo,Muchas Gracias por tus didacticas,generosas y altruistas sugerencias.-
Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## luis30 (Sep 25, 2014)

las pistolas de calor te vuelan lon componentes


----------



## papirrin (Sep 25, 2014)

Ya hice mi adaptacion y si funciona


----------



## elturco79 (Sep 26, 2014)

Que ingenio, muy buena data.


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 27, 2014)

Pucha no tengo a mano alambre de cobre grueso para probar. 
A ver quien se anima a hacer un rectángulo o cuadrado con el alambre y ver si sirve para desoldar paquetes soic, qfp... ;P
O una línea (doble mejor) para sacar una tira de pines (el método de bañarla en estaño no me termina de convencer).


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2014)

Ardogan dijo:


> Pucha no tengo a mano alambre de cobre grueso para probar.
> A ver quien se anima a hacer un rectángulo o cuadrado con el alambre y ver si sirve para desoldar paquetes soic, qfp... ;P
> O una línea (doble mejor) para sacar una tira de pines (el método de bañarla en estaño no me termina de convencer).



No va a funcionar, la sección del alambre no alcanza a transmitir suficiente calor a todo el segmento.
Para encapsulados DIP tengo armado un soldador de 150W con una planchuela de bronce soldada en su extremo, lo que me permite, una ves caliente, es aplicar calor a todas las patas de un lado del encapsulado.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 27, 2014)

Yo tengo una punta, que no es tal, porque tiene 2 cm de ancho, y en angulo de 90 grados.

Como dijo Fogonazo, apoyas esa "punta" en una hilera, y del otro lado introduces de a poco un destornillador fino, hasta aflojar ese lado, luego haces lo mismo con la otra hilera de pines.

Pese a tener solo esos 2 centímetros, he quitado integrados hasta del doble de ancho, agregando un poco de estaño(reciclado por supuesto) y un toque de estearina para que no se enfríe.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 29, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Yo tengo una punta, que no es tal, porque tiene 2 cm de ancho, y en angulo de 90 grados.
> 
> Como dijo Fogonazo, apoyas esa "punta" en una hilera, y del otro lado introduces de a poco un destornillador fino, hasta aflojar ese lado, luego haces lo mismo con la otra hilera de pines.
> 
> Pese a tener solo esos 2 centímetros, he quitado integrados hasta del doble de ancho, agregando un poco de estaño(reciclado por supuesto) y un toque de estearina para que no se enfríe.



sii haciendo como una ''lagunita'' de estaño sobre toda la hilera de pines


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2015)

Otro ingenioso dispositivo pero este para mantener "Quieto" al componente SMD que se desea soldar.


​
3 piezas de metal forman un "Dedo" auxiliar. 









*320volt.Com/*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2015)

Te vas a quedar quietito o no


----------

